# Rock Wall Done



## Doug_V (Sep 14, 2004)

Hello all,

I posted a picture of the rock wall I built using the 855 in my original "New to compact tractors" thread. I don't think that one is being followed any more, so here is the picture.

Except for the aching shoulder I had after I was done, it was fun to build. A mini excavator with a thumb would have been the ideal machine for the project. Nonetheless, the 855 was a HUGE help.

Doug


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks great Doug must have took some time fitting all of them together so nicely.:thumbsup:


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice work Doug,

How long did it take you to do it? Where did you get the rock?

Greg
Redmond, WA


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Nice job Doug! :thumbsup: 

Did you find all those rocks on your property?

Mark


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Great work Doug. :thumbsup: It's nice to have the right equipment for a big project.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

VERY nice work Doug! :thumbsup: The wall really boosts the curb appeal.


----------



## Doug_V (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments all,

The wall took a couple of weekends, the second of which I put in two full days. It is time consuming fitting the rocks, but not as much as you might think.

This wall is built with what is called 1 and 2 man rocks. The big walls are built with 3, 4, and 5 man rocks. Directly behind the walls, quarry spalls (chips off of the large rocks, about 3-6" in size) are used to backfill the wall for about 1-2' of width, depending on engineering specifications. This keeps finer dirt from filtering through the big rock and makes it a little less critical about the actual fit of the rocks. The largest dimension of the rock is supposed to be turned into the wall, acting as a deadhead sort of. The walls are supposed to be built with a lean toward the hill, a batter of 1 to 2 lean.

My wall will not have much weight to hold back, so there is not much critical going on here. 

I finished a downspout drain line and started the carport slab subgrade today. The 855 does an admirable job of moving the crushed rock and is small enough to manuever around easily. I'll try to get more pictures of the project tomorrow before it gets too dark.

I need to get this done so the slabs can be placed before the monsoon hits. The idea is to get all the dirt (aka mud) covered up so the dog and I don't track so much dirt into the house.

Doug


----------



## Doug_V (Sep 14, 2004)

Sorry, 

I forgot to talk about where the rocks came from. Not from my property. My property is so devoid of rock and sand it's ridiculous-nothing but gooey clay.

A friend of mine has an excavation/construction business. He got the rock from a local quarry (Kennedy Creek Quarry, I think). The rocks you see are slightly less than one dump truck load.

Doug


----------

